# For the breeders out there - what would you do?



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Okay - just wondering what protocol is? I have been looking at a kitten and have been talking to the breeder (who is lovely). I want a show quality cat as I want to show - the kitten is still too young yet to be as sure as you can be (tortie so waiting for leg colours to come through). Others are intersted too and I think I am the third in line - so to speak. If you were selling this kitten how would you go about it? Would you offer to the first interested first, or the first to secure with a deposit (I don't have room for a non-show girl at this point so can't do that really), or go with who you liked the best? Or what?

Only asking - I must emphasise the breeder is great and lovely and hasn't chosen as yet as the kitten is still too wee.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I would go with the breeder who I thought would do the best for my girl.
ie give her the best quality of life. 
I would like someone who I personally got on with as I would like her to keep in touch, nothing worse than feisty breeders you cannot talk to.

Others go with deposits or who was first on the waiting list gets first refusal.
Would she accept a refundable deposit from you in that if the kitten doesn't make show quality, she would give you your deposit back?
That way you are showing serious interest by paying a deposit, but you won't lose. I presume the other parties want a show kitten too.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

She wants a non-refundable deposit of £100 to secure. I offered her a £35 non-refundable and then if the kitten is good enough the £100 on top of that but she doesn't want to do it that way. And £100 is a bit too big a punt on a 5 week old kitten who's markings aren't through properly yet. Once she gets those colours through and they are right I'll give her the £100 in a flash, I'll pay the whole lot up front if nessecary! 

I am fairly sure the others want show too. I am resigned to not getting her.


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

with hindsight i would go with whoever was nicest 
i went with a first come first served and regret it


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I'd wait and see how the kitten grew.She may not be show potential in a few weeks and may go off. I wouldn't take any money from anyone!


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

I would offer the kitten to the person who would give a lifetime home and want her as a pet first and foremost regardless of how well she might do at shows. You can never be certain that any kitten will do well at showing as all kittens can change as they grow and develop and so can their temperament, some wont mind being shown while others will.

A breeder therefore does not guarantee that the kitten will ever win at shows but will describe a kitten as being show potential.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

If this were me, then it would be the first *perfect *home to come along. I don't take deposits as I want people to come back for the kitten not because they paid money they don't want to lose, plus it would feel weird keeping money I hadn't earned.

Even if you are third in line never give up hope. I was second in line for my siamese foundation queen. I had been to see her and the rest of the litter, but she stole my heart, and I had wanted a cream or red point for ages, but another breeder had already chosen her. A week before she was due to leave for her new home, the other breeder decided she wasn't good enough, was too shy to fit into a multicat household and her eye colour was too pale.

Well their loss was my gain, I had no such qualms. She fitted in perfectly with the rest of my cats, became a Gr Ch easily, with multiple BIS and was a great Mum. She has just had her last litter and when they go she will be spayed and enjoy a long happy retirement with me and the rest of her furry family.

If its meant to be, it will be


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Its hard to decide whether a kitten at such a young age is show quality, whether thats dependant on the breed Im not sure but in the case of my own it would be far too young even at 13 weeks.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I never go on 'first come first served' I get to know the people first and pick who I feel is best.

If I thought a kit was show quality & I had 3 people I would wait until we knew how she developing for showing then if she isnt I can offer it to a pet home, or if she is offer it to the show home, so still have 2 homes potentially lined up


----------



## bluechip (Dec 26, 2008)

spid said:


> Okay - just wondering what protocol is? I have been looking at a kitten and have been talking to the breeder (who is lovely). I want a show quality cat as I want to show - the kitten is still too young yet to be as sure as you can be (tortie so waiting for leg colours to come through). Others are intersted too and I think I am the third in line - so to speak. If you were selling this kitten how would you go about it? Would you offer to the first interested first, or the first to secure with a deposit (I don't have room for a non-show girl at this point so can't do that really), or go with who you liked the best? Or what?
> 
> Only asking - I must emphasise the breeder is great and lovely and hasn't chosen as yet as the kitten is still too wee.


i think it is hard to say as you have pointed out you want a show kitten so if she went with you and the little one turned out not to be show cat and she has said no to the others interested then she is left with trying to sell the kitten all over again.

me i would not say yes or no to anyone and i would talk loads and in the end my cat would go to who i thought will love and look after the cat right.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you all for your replies - as I said this breeder isn't trying to get me to put a deposit on now - she is being really good and running the kitten on to see how it develops. I really just wondered what others did - whether there was a known protocol - I may even be in the lucky position myself one day and be choosing over buyers for kittens. I do realise there is no guarentee in showing but for a tortie birman it must have all colours on all points and the colours aren't there on the legs yet. Miss a colour on a point and it is on a withheld. So it is possible to be able to assess for show potential on that point. I don't expect to win but I also don't want to be constantly disqualified or last.

I get the point also about a pet for life - I want to start showing so need the best I can get potential wise. She will be a much loved pet as well.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

I would only buy a show quality kitten from a breeder that shows themselves as they are familiar with their breeds Standard of Points and they will be very happy to mentor you. They will also have cats that they have bred themselves and gained titles so you will have an example for how your kitten may turn out to be.
I would be wary of buying from breeders that have never shown themselves, Ive seen many cats on the show bench that are obviously pet quality but were sold as show quality.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

There are advantages in not actually advertising the kittens until they are ready to go! Personally, given a choice between a show home and a pet home for a show quality kitten, I would go with the show home every time. Same would apply to a breeding home, at least for a girl and assuming that she would be living as part of the family.

Liz


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you - she does show - is very successful and the kitten comes from incredible lines (I do realise this is still only an indication of potential). I already have a mentor but all extra advice is welcome and normally seized upon! lol!


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I think whether or not a kitten is a "show" kitten is ultimately up to the person who is buying it to decide, unless there is an obvious fault eg tail faults, poor show temperament, poor color, pattern or coat quality etc.
The breeder of the kitten can think it may be and advise but the person buying it needs to be sure in their own mind what they want as they will be the one showing it, winning or losing. 
As others have said the Show kitten could change markedly, no matter how good a kitten it seems or how good the parents are or how well siblings may have done at shows. 

Spid is right to see how it develops, whether she loses it to some other breeder or not. No point at this time to just grab the kitten for the sake of it and regret it later.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

lauren001 said:


> Spid is right to see how it develops, whether she loses it to some other breeder or not. No point at this time to just grab the kitten for the sake of it and regret it later.


Yep, that's how I see it. There will be other kittens in time too - but you always want the one you can't have, don't you!


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

lizward said:


> There are advantages in not actually advertising the kittens until they are ready to go! Personally, given a choice between a show home and a pet home for a show quality kitten, I would go with the show home every time. Same would apply to a breeding home, at least for a girl and assuming that she would be living as part of the family.
> 
> Liz


Some show homes are too quick to pass a cat along if it fails to win a couple of shows and to be honest I dont know of many that are seriously into showing that would take the time and trouble to show under someone elses prefix, this applies for breeding cats too, only used for one or two litters then passed on.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

spid said:


> but you always want the one you can't have, don't you!


Very true.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

lizward said:


> There are advantages in not actually advertising the kittens until they are ready to go!


Definitely!! I never understand these people that book out week old kittens, to homes for pet/show or breed when they have no idea of that kittens potential or more importantly his/her temperament. A kitten could have all the attributes necessary for show, but if he/she doesn't have the right personality and is going hate the whole event, then thats not a show cat.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I never get people who also advertise and have the kittens "booked" before they've even been born, or indeed even created!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I saw a similar claim on a breeders website, when they hadn't even had their first litter. They stated that their previous litter was of such a quality that it had been booked before the kittens were even born   :scared: A blatant marketing ploy


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I've seen websites like that too.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I had an enquiry about one of Minnii's as yet unborn kittens today - she asked if I wanted a deposit now! I said no a) they aren't born yet and b) you need to see them and choose which one you like, you might decide you don't want one. She was really surprised! I told her she was top of the list for getting in early but that I would contact her once the kits were born and we would take it from there. Luckily she wants pet so I'm not going to have my problem.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Thats really odd, makes you wonder what she really wanted the kitten for  Who wouldn't want to see the kittens and where he/she was bought up first before parting with any money.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Saikou said:


> I saw a similar claim on a breeders website, when they hadn't even had their first litter. They stated that their previous litter was of such a quality that it had been booked before the kittens were even born   :scared: A blatant marketing ploy


Whos website are you talking about? If they havent had their first litter how can they say that last lot went so quick if they havent had a litter yet? doesnt make sense! lol ut:

I have said that on my website because all my last litter went as pets & before they were born I had a huge waiting list so I knew all had homes, so they were gone before thay were born. 

Alot of excellent breeders have emails & go on waiting lists before kittens are born, mostly through word of mouth.

I have already had about 10 emails for my next litter & i dont even know if she is pregnant yet, so all have gone on a waiting list.

Ive actually seen one breeder taking Deposits BEFORE the kits are born. ut: which I find crazy!



spid said:


> I had an enquiry about one of Minnii's as yet unborn kittens today - she asked if I wanted a deposit now! I said no a) they aren't born yet and b) you need to see them and choose which one you like, you might decide you don't want one. She was really surprised! I told her she was top of the list for getting in early but that I would contact her once the kits were born and we would take it from there. Luckily she wants pet so I'm not going to have my problem.


All of the people who contacted me kept saying 'can I send you a deposits' ?! I was like 'erm no!' I said the same as you! 
Just out them on a waiting list and contact them after!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> Whos website are you talking about? If they havent had their first litter how can they say that last lot went so quick if they havent had a litter yet? doesnt make sense! lol ut:


I am not about to name names, but that person knows who they are. The claim that their "previous litter" went before they were born, BEFORE they had had their first litter was there for all to read. A blatant lie, and a sorry attempt to try to make their kittens appear more desirable than they actually are.

Those sort of over the top claims usually go hand in hand with unsubstantiated exagerations about the quality of their kittens, like those idiots that claim all their kittens are going to be top quality guaranteed Grs because the stud they use is titled. Oh if only it were that easy 

I would like to think that kitten buyers are intelligent enough to see through that BS, but sadly it would appear there are sufficient idiots out there to be taken in my those ridiculous claims. Hopefully they live and learn.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I still dont understand how a litter can be sold if they never had one before! All sounds very odd! :crazy:

All my litter went before they were born as I had a waiting list, so I hope that it isnt me you are talking about! 

Why shouldnt people go to good studs & tell people who are buying a kitten about them? Im sure that Studs owners like to show off about there titles!

nothing is guaranteed Ever we can only do out best


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

As a buyer I wouldn't give a monkeys about what title the sire had so long as the kitten I went to see was what I was looking for etc. Titles mean nothing to me when looking for a kitten. Being healthy strong and not shy and sh*t scared means more as after all they'd need to fit into a multi cat household.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Also, anyone can make a Website these days, and I don't always believe what some websites say.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

At the risk of repeating myself the claim about a "previous litter" was there BEFORE the arrival of their first litter. Its all about spin for those types. Genuinely quality kittens from decent breeders speak for themselves without the need for such dishonest embellishments, but thats something they don't understand, its all about the spin.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Blimey maybe you have just with some awful people the back-stabbers the cattiness the lies

I know I have!!  But lucky I have just witnessed it and never been involved I stay away from things like that! I have worked to long and hard to be involved with petty stupid things liek that. 
I just let people get on with it, its nothing to do with me! :hand:

But mostly everyone as been really great and nice to me I have met some truly amazing people.

I dont see anything wrong with saying how great you think your kittens are, Id rather see someone enthusiastic and with healthy happy kittens who has worked hard and researched than someone saying 'ive got some kittens' lol! :hand:


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

> *Saikou wrote:*
> Its all about spin for those types. Genuinely quality kittens from decent breeders speak for themselves without the need for such dishonest embellishments, but thats something they don't understand, its all about the spin.


I agree, there are many exaggerated claims going about, on websites.
Lies and comments made about kittens that should almost be given away rather than branded show/breeding quality or "fantastic lines" that have never really produced quality anyway. 
Rare colours that are anything but. 
"Top quality" kittens from very mediocre, no more than pet quality queens and older out of date studs.
Pedigrees, a breeder in the know would run a mile from, due to health issues.
I feel some have a brass neck even mentioning show or breeder quality, their cats are that bad.

I do think that the poor buyers can easily be duped by such websites, some have really no idea of what constitutes a "real" top quality cat and hence are enticed by the gushy text, the pics of cats that are sometimes not even owned by the breeder, and the "experience" implied by the website.


----------



## LucyCat (Apr 5, 2009)

Saikou said:


> At the risk of repeating myself the claim about a "previous litter" was there BEFORE the arrival of their first litter. Its all about spin for those types. Genuinely quality kittens from decent breeders speak for themselves without the need for such dishonest embellishments, but thats something they don't understand, its all about the spin.


I agree, and also when you read on some websites that the kittens *will* be of high quality for show/breed _before_ they are even born and it is a first time mating.
I wish I had their crystal ball


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> Blimey maybe you have just with some awful people the back-stabbers the cattiness the lies


thankfully this particular 'breeder' does not breed siamese or orientals, and not someone I have met nor would want to associate with :thumbdown:

I don't think there is anything wrong with being enthusiastic about your kittens, show me a breeder that isn't!!! I am talking about sites that make misleading, unsubstantiated claims about the quality of their kittens and lines etc, thats not enthusiasm its open deception. The truth will out in the end.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

LucyCat said:


> I agree, and also when you read on some websites that the kittens *will* be of high quality for show/breed _before_ they are even born and it is a first time mating.
> I wish I had their crystal ball


Me too! The show world would be awash with guaranteed Grs :thumbup:


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

lauren001 said:


> I do think that the poor buyers can easily be duped by such websites, some have really no idea of what constitutes a "real" top quality cat and hence are enticed by the gushy text, the pics of cats that are sometimes not even owned by the breeder, and the "experience" implied by the website.


One born every minute as they say. Sadly they end up finding out the hard way, hopefully not at the expense of the kitten


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

instead of moaning about it on a board why not email/phone them & talk to them?

Dont really give people a chance if they arent here to defend themselves


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Its not moaning, its a discussion, an exchange of views on claims made on some sites in general, why are you being so defensive, reporting posts ?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Where am I defensive!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Saikou said:


> Thats really odd, makes you wonder what she really wanted the kitten for  Who wouldn't want to see the kittens and where he/she was bought up first before parting with any money.


*Oh, no she wanted to see the kittens *- I think she just wanted to make sure she got one. She was a really genuine person. I don't charge a large deposit - £50 (I believe £100 is becoming the norm) and I think she just wanted reassurance that she would get a kitten. I did explain that she is first on the list so would get first refusal after me, she actually breathed a sigh of relief. Not many Birmans in Fife really and she was relieved not to have to travel to England for one, where it would be much harder to visit the kitten before picking it up.

Honestly guys not one part of my thread is a gripe - I just wondered what people did. Maybe I should have made a poll.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I still think its a bit odd, wanting to pay a deposit before you have even visited, no matter what the amount. You know you are respectable and your kittens are healthy, but what if she hadn't contacted you but a BYB and did the same presumably based on the content of a website Hence the move in conversation, no gripes just a discussion, it is a chat board after all


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

spid said:


> *Oh, no she wanted to see the kittens *- I think she just wanted to make sure she got one. She was a really genuine person. I don't charge a large deposit - £50 (I believe £100 is becoming the norm) and I think she just wanted reassurance that she would get a kitten. I did explain that she is first on the list so would get first refusal after me, she actually breathed a sigh of relief. Not many Birmans in Fife really and she was relieved not to have to travel to England for one, where it would be much harder to visit the kitten before picking it up.
> 
> Honestly guys not one part of my thread is a gripe - I just wondered what people did. Maybe I should have made a poll.


You wouldnt believe how many people asked to send me a cheque, not even spoke to me by phone!

I even asked some of them how they new I was a genuine person! Never meeting/talking to me etc

I said never send money to anyone until you have viewed the kits for yourself & are happy with them!

No wonder there are alot of scammers online pretending to sell puppies/kits etc


----------



## LucyCat (Apr 5, 2009)

I think its all too easy now for a novice breeder to create an impression of being an established and experienced breeder just by building an upmarket and fancy website, especially if the majority of the cats on their website are not actually even owned by the novice breeder him/herself

It can be deceptive to would-be pet owners though who are attracted to these cats and are most likely visualising owning a top quality kitten from these great lines and want to put down a deposit to be first in line and are not too bothered with visiting the breeder first unfortunately.


----------



## LucyCat (Apr 5, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> You wouldnt believe how many people asked to send me a cheque, not even spoke to me by phone!
> 
> I even asked some of them how they new I was a genuine person! Never meeting/talking to me etc
> 
> ...


Perhaps you are advertising in the wrong places?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

That's why I always ask them to ring me - if they won't then I'm not going to give them the time of day - I need to speak to them and find out what they are like. I had a very weird lady ring me today - hadn't got a clue about Birmans, wanted a blue tortie girl for herself, and then it was her friend, I told her Minnii wouldn't be having blue torties she didn't mind, didn't know she was asking about a pedigree, etc. I was polite, took details just to be polite as she gave them to me, and then wrote a BIG *REALLY ODD *in my book. Needless to say one of my kittens will NOT be wending its way to them!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

LucyCat said:


> Perhaps you are advertising in the wrong places?


What do you mean?



LucyCat said:


> I think it's all too easy now for a novice breeder to create an impression of being an established and experienced breeder just by building an upmarket and fancy website, especially if the majority of the cats on their website are not actually even owned by the novice breeder him/herself
> 
> It can be deceptive to would-be pet owners though who are attracted to these cats and are most likely visualising owning a top quality kitten from these great lines and want to put down a deposit to be 'first in line' and are not too bothered with visiting the breeder first unfortunately.


well if they dont own the cats then thats fraud and the real owner can take them to court for using their pictures! so more like liars/scammers then breeders.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

spid said:


> That's why I always ask them to ring me - if they won't then I'm not going to give them the time of day - I need to speak to them and find out what they are like. I had a very weird lady ring me today - hadn't got a clue about Birmans, wanted a blue tortie girl for herself, and then it was her friend, I told her Minnii wouldn't be having blue torties she didn't mind, didn't know she was asking about a pedigree, etc. I was polite, took details just to be polite as she gave them to me, and then wrote a BIG *REALLY ODD *in my book. Needless to say one of my kittens will NOT be wending its way to them!


lol! Oh dont! I had a really odd lady ring me, Oh I dont like to be mean, but! I pretended to write down her number I felt so gulity after


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Taylorbaby said:


> lol! Oh dont! I had a really odd lady ring me, Oh I dont like to be mean, but! I pretended to write down her number I felt so gulity after


I know! I feel awful but . . . do your research people before you cold call someone!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

aww I know! 

I id have one guy call me and he was soo proud he has researched for ages & kept saying 'I know this is this right?!' 

He didnt get a kitten in the end! (didnt have the colour available) But it was really lovely to speak to someone who had actually read about what they wanted!


----------



## irishemma (Apr 18, 2009)

I was the person who phoned about Minniis kittens - the one who asked about the deposit (hopefully not the really odd one!). I don't want to sound defensive but I didn't like people saying that it makes you wonder what I wanted the kitten for. I asked about the deposit as I didn't know what the protocol was as this will be the first cat I have bought for myself. If I had had to pay a deposit I would probably of paid it in person and made the hours drive to Fife so I could have seen what the kittens family was like.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

irishemma said:


> I was the person who phoned about Minniis kittens - the one who asked about the deposit (hopefully not the really odd one!). I don't want to sound defensive but I didn't like people saying that it makes you wonder what I wanted the kitten for. I asked about the deposit as I didn't know what the protocol was as this will be the first cat I have bought for myself. If I had had to pay a deposit I would probably of paid it in person and made the hours drive to Fife so I could have seen what the kittens family was like.


I understand the people who emailed me didn't understand they just wanted a kitten so much that they thought a deposit was the norm right away to hold one and wanted a kit so much they were willing to send a cheque without speaking/seeing me!

They all felt a little silly after I had spoke to them and most of them turned out to be really lovely people which of whom I have kept in contact with!

Cant dismiss people who dont know things we all learn new things everyday, well at least I do! :thumbup:


----------



## irishemma (Apr 18, 2009)

I feel a bit bad that my first post had to be to defend myself -

Anyhow, my name is Emma - I work for the NHS and am looking forward to getting my first cat of my own. When I lived with my parents we always had cats. We had a combination of Birmans, Maine Coons and moggies. My home is lonely without a cat and I am very excited about getting one.

I'm looking forward to getting to know people on here and getting support and advice when I get my kitty.

:thumbup:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Emma - yes it was you but - I thought it was a genuine question (and you didn't offer you asked if i wanted one) and honestly I wasn't worried by it, hence the fact I said no and want to meet you and you meet the kittens. Please don't be put off. 

The odd lady today was REALLY ODD (definately NOT you) didn't know anything about the breed, changed her story half way through, etc. You on the other hand were great and I look forward to meeting you and playing with the kits with you. 

Remember this is a forum where you can't really explain everything properly and see the person you are talking to and I'm sure no-one was intending anything. And the thread has gone WAY off track as they tend to do. 

Welcome to the forum by the way - lovely to see you on here.:thumbup1:


----------



## irishemma (Apr 18, 2009)

Don't worry, I wasn't put off at all.

I understand that it was just a discussion but there is something odd about reading a thread and thinking "hmm, that's me they are talking about". Most people didn't say anything bad but i think there was one post I took a little bit of an exception to. However I understand that things can be misinterpreted on the internet too. 

Never mind. As I said I am looking forward to getting to know people on here!


----------



## irishemma (Apr 18, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> I understand the people who emailed me didn't understand they just wanted a kitten so much that they thought a deposit was the norm right away to hold one and wanted a kit so much they were willing to send a cheque without speaking/seeing me!
> 
> They all felt a little silly after I had spoke to them and most of them turned out to be really lovely people which of whom I have kept in contact with!
> 
> Cant dismiss people who dont know things we all learn new things everyday, well at least I do! :thumbup:


Thanks for the nice message , and we do indeed learn new things everyday


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

irishemma said:


> Thanks for the nice message , and we do indeed learn new things everyday


no problem, you cant right people off who are knew and dont know how a certain thing works! everyone new at something! :blushing:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm 42 and although I know masses *hic - blushes*:blushing: :crazy: already (yeah right) I do think Iam stilla baby in this life game thing - I don't think I'll ever get it right!

EDIT: I am being facitious here just in case no-one realsied and thought I really was up my own bum!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

spid said:


> I'm 42 and although I know masses *hic - blushes*:blushing: :crazy: already (yeah right) I do think Iam stilla baby in this life game thing - I don't think I'll ever get it right!
> 
> EDIT: I am being facitious here just in case no-one realsied and thought I really was up my own bum!


lol I know! :thumbup:


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

irishemma said:


> I was the person who phoned about Minniis kittens - the one who asked about the deposit (hopefully not the really odd one!). I don't want to sound defensive but I didn't like people saying that it makes you wonder what I wanted the kitten for.


The information given, was that someone had phoned and wanted to put a deposit down sight unseen! The comment I made was a general one based on the information given and NOT as a personal comment on you as an individual.

Going on the information given, and having breed for a few years, its sad but more often than not calls like that are not genuine. The breeder is lucky in this instance, and you turned out to be a genuine kitten buyer who just wants a baby to love, 9 times out of 10 that is not the case. Thats just the sorry state of the world today and sadly more often than not new breeders find that out the hard way!


----------



## irishemma (Apr 18, 2009)

It's fine. I was maybe a little naive. I do understand your point but I just felt that on reading it I wanted to defend myself which I believe is fair enough. I definitely do want to give a kitty a loving home and I have no ulterior motives. I just didn't know what the protocol was so I asked if I would need to pay the deposit now.

Had a look at your site and your cats are really lovely!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Saikou said:


> The information given, was that someone had phoned and wanted to put a deposit down sight unseen! The comment I made was a general one based on the information given and NOT as a personal comment on you as an individual.


Actually that's not what I said - all I said was

'I had an enquiry about one of Minnii's as yet unborn kittens today - she asked if I wanted a deposit now.'

Nowhere did I say that it was sight unseen. *You assumed * that it was sight unseen and in my next comment I corrected that assumption. I was trying to illustrate the point that just because you ask whether the breeeder wants a deposit doesn't mean you are up to no good. The deposit issue was queried that was all. She wasn't trying to book a kitten there and then.

Emma I am really, really sorry I dragged you into this - it was meant to be a purely illustrative point and has gone horribly awry. I shall be much more circumspect from now on - consider my lesson learnt.:sad:


----------



## irishemma (Apr 18, 2009)

Don't worry. It looks like things have been a bit blown out of proportion. In hindsight, I probably should have just ignored the conversation but I didn't. Not too worry, hopefully we can draw a line under it now and get your thread back on topic - sorry for hijacking it!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

spid said:


> Actually that's not what I said - all I said was
> 
> 'I had an enquiry about one of Minnii's as yet unborn kittens today - she asked if I wanted a deposit now.'
> 
> Nowhere did I say that it was sight unseen. *You assumed * that it was sight unseen


Oh FFS, I am not arguing with you about this!! If the kittens were not even born and a deposit was offered to be paid at that point to secure a kitten, then yes it would have been sight unseen!!! Unless your queen has a window to her uterus! I *assume *she doesn't!!


----------



## irishemma (Apr 18, 2009)

I think the point is I didn't offer a deposit, I asked whether she would want one then. You really couldn't know what my intention would have been if she had said yes. It really was an innocent question. 

I really am sorry I responded to this thread. It shouldn't really matter to me what some people on a forum think about me, and in future I will let things like this pass. As long as spid and I know the conversation that actually happened, that is all that matters. We are actually the only two who know the conversation and how it went and the context it was in. 

I have tried really hard to be nice and polite about this. I guess this highlights to me that things can be misconstrued when posted on a public forum.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

spid said:


> I had an enquiry about one of Minnii's *as yet unborn kittens *today - she asked if I wanted a deposit *now*!


I commented on this!!!! Thats it period. Not YOU as an idividual. Get over it.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I think in some areas the pressure for kittens is on, from those who have perhaps "different" breeds. 

In the deep south I can visit a large number of catteries within a very small radius from all different breeds.
In Scotland where Spid comes from I would assume there are a lot less, perhaps you need to put an order in, to get a kitten of a certain breed and because of the distances involved someone may easily buy a kitten unseen in the flesh, until it is due for collection. 

If I was looking for a pedigree kitten from a very rare breed, I might quite easily want to put a deposit on an unborn litter in order to get one, if for instance there were only a few breeders in the whole of the UK.


----------

